# Accutane?



## buddhaluv (Aug 1, 2011)

well i'm in desperate need for accutane. i've tried researchstop but they don't ship to canada.. anyone PLEASE help a brotha out. i'm suffering from severe acne (cysts all over face, back & chest )& all it's doing is making my anxiety worse than it actually is. & yes i've spent the last 3 days looking for a reputable source. but no luck..

if anyone has a source please pm me =/


----------



## buddhaluv (Aug 1, 2011)

ignore this - found a source.


----------



## thebigshow (Aug 1, 2011)

go to doc and show your acne !

and doc prescribe you accutane


----------



## Mr.BIG (Aug 2, 2011)

Isotretinion 20mg 40 pills - ManPower Nutrition

Pills not liquid! Good prices, good reviews, good service, got mine within 3 days!


----------



## buddhaluv (Aug 2, 2011)

yeah, i was about to go with them, but I didn't was to lazy to go to moneygram. so instead i went with these guys 

AURAPHARM - Buy Accutane / Roaccutane (isotretinoin)

They have excellent reviews & it's only been a day & i am provided with a tracking number 

thanks though


----------



## anab0lix (Aug 3, 2011)

Good luck with that bro for real, acne is some serious shit if not taken care of in time physically and mentally so yeah use that shit up.

But do you know what dosages you will be taking in and for how long?  Any current cycle your on? Just be honest and tell us everything because if you didn't already know accutane is some serious shit. I have no idea if you already have experience with it but just making sure that you get the most out of it the smartest way.

TheBigShow- if you don't have any health insurance or any benefits at all (talking about in the U.S.) and you go to the doc for some accutane....expect atleast 4-6grand (or even more) out of your pocket depending on the dosages and length of time on it. Oh don't forget the blood tests too as we as your doctors fee...lol get my point?

I remember getting generic 20mg 30cap(months worth)  at my pharmacy it was about $700-$800 or even $900 maybe. It was long ass time ago but they were really around those prices FOR GENERICS! I was devastated. Only if I could've known about such places you can get a months supply of the real deal pharm brand for llike $25-$40 during that time. Fuck that's life for ya, basically wasted about 4-5grand lol serious. Except the hot dermatologist doc I had always flirted with me haha


----------

